# Tonights Top Gear



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Any one recognise the music that accompanied the test of the Nissan ?
Starts at 5.38 [http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ly0x6/Top_Gear_Series_13_Episode_6_(new_series)/


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone ?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Seems final gear doesn't know either....

http://forums.finalgear.com/wts-tg-season-13/13x06-july-26th-2009-a-37853/

That forum is usually good for a minute by minute listing, try back in a weeks time, they might have answered the question by then!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers for that, at least I know I'm not alone in the search for it and like you said try back in a week or so.


----------

